# i got hogs-how will this affect my deer hunting



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

will the hogs run off all the deer or will the deer stay around what can i doo to encourage the deer--i got a good place to hunt hogs but i would like some deer action as well--i need ur advice please


----------



## Backlash63 (Dec 20, 2005)

Every time I've had hogs I never saw any deer. Always had to move to another stand. Don't know about where you're located but that's the way it's always worked for me in East Texas.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Backlash is right...Hogs = NO DEER. I dont know what you would do to get rid of them either. I did come across this on how they are getting rid of them in Iowa. http://www.jesseshunting.com/photopost/data/555/10873kick_in_the_rear.wmv Good Luck

John


----------



## CAPTAIN KEYSTONE (Jul 2, 2005)

The Hogs Definately Run The Deer Off At My Stand. You Would Think They Would Get Used To One Another, But They Haven't At My Place.


----------



## stu (Dec 17, 2005)

Ditto. I've actually seen deer come out of the woods, see hogs around a feeder and turn tail. If you want deer try to eliminate the hogs or build a hog proof feeder pen. Not to mention those hoovers will suck up your corn quick.


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Thats the key!Bull pannels around your feeder to keep the hogs out.Pretty inexpensive way to make em move on,at least from your feeder.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Deer and Hogs don't mix. Deer scared of hogs. You can mix bird seed in your feeder with your corn. Get alot of birds coming to your feeder, deer like birds. Birds are a deers alarm , when they go off so do the deer. Deer know when birds congragate and are chirping and singing the area is safe. You ever been hunting and when sun comes up the ravens fly threw the woods letting everything know the hunters are here beware. Try and set your feeders to throw a little earlier, hogs normally come out evening and nighttime.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Start shooting the HOGS... you gain two ways .. Meat in freezer (Sausage Stuffing)
and making a better lease for your deer herd... 

OH you cannot kill to many HOGS!!!!!!


John


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

You benefit. If your venison sausabe is a 1 venison to 1 pork ration, you have both readily available. I have killed both at feeders in S Texas. The hogs come up under the feeder and the deer stay out on the periphery when hogs are present. 


Gool luck


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

Hogs you are most likely not going to see any deer,kill the hogs!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You won't see the deer and hogs at the feeder at the same time, but the hogs won't run your deer off of the lease. They do manage to coexist.

You got some good advice from everyone; kill them. Start shooting them, trap them fill the freezer with pork, but kill em.

TH


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

Shoot em, put em on the gorund, thats the only sure fire way to make sure the deer feel safe


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

To borrow from an old 2cooler... "Kill 'em, kill 'em all!"

If I have deer hitting my feeders and then pigs show up, the deer stop coming to it. It works that way everytime. If I shoot at the hogs enough to pu them nocturnal or to move on to another feeder, the deer come back. You need to start shooting at them. Trapping has, in my experience, not been enough pressure for them to seek somewhere else but when the sounder hears a bang and Marty disappears, they tend to figure out pretty quick that's not a safe place for them to go.

Good luck.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

well if i build a hog proof fence around the feeder will the deer come--there are too many hogs and not enough time to killum all


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Build a pen for sure but shoot a pig every trip you do not plan on killing a deer!


John


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*how*

will do thanks ------what is the most effective fencing and most *cost--effective ps* how big around the feeder do i make it--how high do i make the fencing


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*I got HOG problems too!!!*

I got HOG problems too!!! Did stick one this weekend thought. I work on my pen every trip up to try and keep the hogs out. But they alway get in some how.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*im not shure but*

im not shure but i think by ur picture u may need some t posts or somthing like them to hold that fencing to gether--do u have any posts of any kind



fishdoc1 said:


> I got HOG problems too!!! Did stick one this weekend thought. I work on my pen every trip up to try and keep the hogs out. But they alway get in some how.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

PM Chief Charlie. I looked at a hog proof pen the other day on his place. Best design I've seen yet.

TH


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Deer run from javelinas too!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The panels are a good bet. Something that can help if you can't get a pen built is to corn up a larger area. When you feed a long strip the deer can work in around the hogs.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*T-post*



haparks said:


> im not shure but i think by ur picture u may need some t posts or somthing like them to hold that fencing to gether--do u have any posts of any kind


I have a few T-post but the ground is to rocky to drive them in. I have been driving in rebar on an angle from the outside and then from the inside through the panels in an X. Once the rebar is driven in, i wire the panel to the rebar.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

what is cheaper rebar or t posts and what is the cheapest paneling that will work


----------

